# are jardli lily pipes any good?



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

they are much cheaper than gla or ada lily pipes and seem to get good reviews on amazon. seems too good to be true, or is my pessimistic nature getting the better of me?


----------



## stussy28 (Mar 17, 2016)

I haven't heard of jardli lily pipes. But all the viv lily pipes get amazing reviews. Look into them. They are moderately priced at about 35-40 apiece.


----------



## Korilakkuma (Jun 6, 2017)

I bought an inflow & outflow pipe from JARDLI last week and one cracked on me. I was being gentle with it, too. 

... Glad it didn't injure me. 

If you look at some of JARDLI's product review(s), I'm not the only one who complained about it. 

GLA ( CAL aqua ) glassware are more on the expensive side, but the glass is a lot stronger and much better quality.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have ADA and Viv pipes. IMO, the only difference in the two is the name on them. Viv pipes are almost identical aside from costing one third the price of ADA.

I don't think I've heard of Jardli, but Viv pipes are good quality at a good price.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

I have these lily pipes. I actually have the mini in flow running on my tank right now. 
13mm Glass Lily Pipe Inflow & Outflow for 12/16mm Tubing - Nano Aquarium Planted Tank Aquascaping https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MPXD5RR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_eDLxOrxR9kMtH

This is the set I have. I do not use the jet outflow since I'm using a viv lily for my outflow. I have no complaints with these. Quality is pretty good imo. Remember, these are glass so they are fragile. Regardless of the brand. I also tried their spin pipe. The only reason I returned it was because I ended up not using it. Other than that every single pipe I have received came really well packaged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jellopuddinpop (Dec 12, 2016)

I have the 17mm Jardli Lily pipes, and they seemed to be reasonable quality. They’re not ADA, but they were relatively sturdy. Just treat them gently, and you should be fine.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

I have Jardli 17mm lily pipes and I'm happy with them so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

Korilakkuma Which one broke ? I will bet it was the the inflow near the slots


----------



## Korilakkuma (Jun 6, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Korilakkuma Which one broke ? I will bet it was the the inflow near the slots


You are correct. LOL


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

I have some and they are fine they basically do nothing just cosmetic

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

I used to be a glass blower , Making scientific glassware , The reason they brake there is its the glass has not been flame polished . Any time u make a scratch in glass it will break at its weakest point . Think of a regular glass cutter it makes a stress line and thats where the break will start


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks all for the insight, went ahead and ordered the 13 mm mini input and the 10 mm mini spin output for my planned nano tank. They came today and look sturdy enough provided I don't do anything too clumsy (which unfortunately is kinda my MO).


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

aubie98 said:


> Thanks all for the insight, went ahead and ordered the 13 mm mini input and the 10 mm mini spin output for my planned nano tank. They came today and look sturdy enough provided I don't do anything too clumsy (which unfortunately is kinda my MO).


Good luck! Hope you're as happy with yours as I have been.

WAREAGLE!


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

JJBTEXAS said:


> Good luck! Hope you're as happy with yours as I have been.
> 
> WAREAGLE!


war eagle indeed!


----------

